#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONUs Raisecom com OLT Fiberhome

## dallitonfox

Boa tarde alguém utiliza as onu da raisecom nao estou conseguindo libera ela na minha olt

----------


## vaizard

> Boa tarde alguém utiliza as onu da raisecom nao estou conseguindo libera ela na minha olt


Para funcionar ONU de terceiros, não só Raisecom você tem de liberar com o comando abaixo em cada placa da OLT fiberhome.

cd gponlinecard
gponline# set pon_interconnection_switch slot XX switch enable union_interconnect_switch enable


gponline# save

Onde está XX você vai colocar o numero do SLOT onde está a placa. Ex placa no slot 13: set pon_interconnection_switch slot 13 switch enable union_interconnect_switch enable

E assim em cada placa/slot que você tiver. 

Se quiser um conselho, fuja dessa ONU, só é barata no inicio da compra, depois a dor de cabeça é grande.
Tinhamos comprado 2000, estamos pra devolver depois de instalado mais de 500. Problemas que não tinhamos com outras começaram a aparecer, não bate velocidade, lentidão, o suporte enviou um firmware novo que resolver a velocidade, porém, a ONU começou a demorar pra pedir requisição. A mesma coisa é a STAVIX, que tenho a duvida que a Raisecom foi baseado nela.

----------


## JonasMT

Outro lixo de onu zyxel, tenho 560 de mil compradas, problemas de DNS recursivo aberto na própria onu, DHCP parando de responder. Enfim uma bomba.
Datacom com olt ZTE mais um case negativo.

----------


## matheusazevedo

Bom dia pessoal!
Sou do Suporte Técnico da OIW, distribuidora oficial da Raisecom no Brasil. Entrei em contato com vocês via Inbox para verificarmos o problema que vocês relataram.
Qualquer dúvida fico a disposição.

----------


## ShadowRed

Zyxel na fiberhome ? cara, não tenho problemas, mas uso em modo bridge.

----------


## FMANDU

Hoje utilizo 100% intelbras em minha rede. 0% de problema. A pesar de comprar a onu bem mais cara que outras marcas, mas o sossego que tenho vale o custo um pouco maior.

----------


## JonasMT

> Zyxel na fiberhome ? cara, não tenho problemas, mas uso em modo bridge.


Essa porcaria de zyxel e até em bridge trava.

----------

